

Financial planning for SaaS Startups - zubairov
http://www.whiteboardmag.com/financial-planning-saas-startups-christoph-janz/

======
thetrumanshow
Christoph Janz, by the way, was an angel investor in our company CalendarHub
(an early YC applicant who lost out to Justin Kan's Kiko, I believe). We were
lucky to land him, but we weren't at all prepared to take advantage of
Christoph's deep knowledge and insight (neither of us were willing to take the
leap to full-time), else we might have been far more successful than we were.

Christoph was boots-on-the-ground the whole time. Hell, I would say he was in
the trenches with us, but that is giving us too much credit. I think he was
practically the only one in the fire-fight at times. He was tenacious and bold
and he operated on a completely different level than us. At the very least, I
got my first glimpse of what a real driven tech entrepreneur looked like.

~~~
chrija
Barry, many thanks for the kind words, LONG time no speak. :) CalendarHub was
ony of my very first investments, an angel investment before I really became
an angel investor so to speak!

------
seanmel
Having a small business or startup business with tons of decision to make is
mind bubbling brain-wreck, but I tried reading the Book Slicing pie Mike Moyer
and it all made sense, in his book he emphasized the startup equity by
providing an example; also talked about splitting equity using the-grunt-fund-
calculator grunt calculator and dig in to details on equity structure founders
equity equity compensation, and differentiating your choice on salaries or
equity. <http://www.slicingpie.com>

